# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  DORIS femelle croisée Papillon 2 ans 5 kg (refuge de Bečej, Serbie)

## Kéline

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DORIS
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 *DORIS*
*Race apparentée : croisée Papillon*
*Femelle 5 kg et 31 cm au garrot*
*Née 05-06-2020*
*Arrivée au refuge : 21-09-2021*
*Test dirofilariose : à retester**

*DORIS est une toute petite chienne très dynamique et rigolote. Elle est sociable avec tout le monde et aura besoin de règles dans sa nouvelle maison pour ne pas qu'elle devienne une princesse trop gâtée  Elle adore les câlins et jouer. Elle cherche une famille dynamique qui l'emmènera se dépenser quotidiennement et qui jouera avec elle.*

*La dirofilariose est une maladie qui se soigne très bien en France. Le traitement sera fait chez l'un de nos vétérinaires, une aide financière peut donc ainsi être faite par l'association.
Une fois le traitement fait, le chien est guéri et n'a aucune séquelle ni risque de récidive.
L'association informera l'adoptant sur cette maladie et répondra à toutes ses questions.
Pour plus de détails : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6448836&type=3

Elle se trouve au refuge de Bečej en Serbie. Adoption en France, Belgique ou Suisse.
Frais dadoption : 250  (identifiée, stérilisée, vaccinée, titrage anti-rabique, dépistage dirofilariose, passeport, certificat sanitaire, rapatriement et première visite vétérinaire en France).
Test chat et enfant : non réalisables.

Formulaire dadoption à remplir : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/cont...-adoption.html

_> Contact_ : nobodysdog@hotmail.fr
_> Lien vers notre site internet_ : http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com
_> Partage de son album Facebook_ : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...15249831932654

Test avec les chats non réalisable, mais ici un album de nos adoptés avec des chats et rongeurs : 
https://www.facebook.com/15156801830...75565855901087

Pourquoi *Risque de Mort ?* (Attention photos sensibles) :
http://nobodysdog.e-monsite.com/page...chiens-serbes/

Vidéo faite en décembre 2021 :

----------


## Vegane7

FB de DORIS à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/nobodysdogf...DD5d4Lnzu3iiRl

----------


## Kéline

Vidéo faite de Doris quand nous étions au refuge en décembre dernier :

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

JE SOUHAITE A CETTE JOLIE DORIS DE TROUVER TRES VITE SA FAMILLE

----------


## Kéline

Notre petite Doris a trouvé sa future maman en France et elle la rejoindra dès que possible <3

----------


## Vegane7

::

----------

